# Solved: mouse and keyboard won't wake computer



## Masterman10 (Aug 20, 2007)

My mosue and computer won't wake the computer from sleep mode. I have them plugged into a usb port in the back of my computer. Yet, when the computer goes to sleep it turns off the ports. I have switched the mouse and keyboard in device manager to allow them to wake the computer. So, is there a way to make it so that when my computer goes to sleep it does not turn off the usb port that my mouse and keyboard are plugged into?


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Masterman10!

You may need to get into your BIOS to enable this feature. I'm not sure where you need to get but to give you a clue, in my BIOS I have to get into Power management and enable the wake up calls for mouse, keyboard and usb devices. 
I guess it's something similar in your case.

Hope I helped


----------



## Masterman10 (Aug 20, 2007)

I checked my BIOS. In power management it doesn't list any specific things for mouse, or keyboard or usb. I checked other places also and found plug and play is enabled along with everything else that could possibly have to do with this. Does anyone have like a link to a set of instructions I could look at or such.


----------



## Masterman10 (Aug 20, 2007)

Can anyone help with this. It's really annoying and I can't think of anything else to try.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Check in Device Manager under USB. Double click on each USB Root Hub, click the Power Management Tab, and un-check *Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power* and Check *Allow this device to bring the computer out of standby*.

You may be able to identify which hub the mouse and keyboard are connected to from the Power tab; then you only need to enable that one hub, and can let the PC turn off the others.

You'd think that when you set a USB device to allow it to wake the PC that Windows would be smart enough to change that setting on the associated hub.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Masterman10 (Aug 20, 2007)

That did it. Thanks. I was working all around the mouse and keyboard I never really thought of checking the hubs themselves.


----------

